# Torque Converter or Valvebody Upgrade



## dho (May 15, 2002)

This is a poll to see how many of you would want a torque converter w/ transmission cooler (@$400) or a valvebody upgrade (@$600) as the first modification to an automatic transmission (street driven w/ budget).

Choices:

1. Torque Converter w/ Transmission Cooler
2. Valvebody Upgrade (Valvebody Reprogramming)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

What the???? Torque converter AND cooler for $400???? From where?? I just ordered mine from Andre this week for $450 (including shipping and core). $400 is a great deal man!!! After I install my converter, I'm gonna do the valve body... Dan, I hope I catch you on AIM....we need to talk.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Notice I put @ (about) before the $400.  It's just an example price for the straight comparison to the valvebody upgrade, not including labor / shipping / cores. 

Andre, you got a good deal at $450 (including shipping and core). Andre is a great businessman and I am sure he will not overcharge anyone.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, he's a cool guy...we spoke many times before I got it, and instead of giving me what I wanted (3500 rpm stall), he explained what would work best (3000) because a higher stall cuts down your top speed efficiency. Very cool guy.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

$600 for a VB upgrade...!!!!!!!!!!
i paid $350............


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

and i paid $400 for my TC from www.protorque.com ..........
and tranny coolers only cost like $30


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Altimate, where did you do your valve body upgrade?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *Hey Altimate, where did you do your valve body upgrade? *


this is where i went...........great shop...............
Maximum Tuning 
Glen Cove, NY 
516.676.8470 
ask for Jeff

-Robb-


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

What stage or upgrades does he do to his valvebodies? For Example: Full blown racing manual valvebody, street recalibrated valvebody, etc...


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

he can do whatever u want............. street/strip, full race..........i didnt want full race b/c its my daily driver so i got it in b/w street/strip and race...............

-Robb-


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

That's Awesome!  Could you please email me ([email protected]) that contact information and any details you can give me about the guy (where's Glen Cove, what else does he sell, etc)? I'll archive that email until I start building my next Sentra.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've heard about Maximum Tuning...there was a group deal on B15sentra.net for their valvebody mod a while ago. I dont know where they are or anything though. Do they do their own installs? I gotta install my torque converter.....just got it today.  

By the way altimate, where in NYC are you?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *I've heard about Maximum Tuning...there was a group deal on B15sentra.net for their valvebody mod a while ago. I dont know where they are or anything though. Do they do their own installs? I gotta install my torque converter.....just got it today.
> 
> By the way altimate, where in NYC are you? *


 yeah, they do everything................its a small shop out in Long Island............the owner Jeff is madd cool..............i still need to get my TC installed also, its expensive tho............and im from Flushing out in the Q-Boro 

-Robb-


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

dho said:


> *That's Awesome!  Could you please email me ([email protected]) that contact information and any details you can give me about the guy (where's Glen Cove, what else does he sell, etc)? I'll archive that email until I start building my next Sentra.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan *


 you've got mail


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Thank you! Talk to you guys later, gotta go study for exams...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I just got quoted $300 for the converter install....I'm trying to find a better deal. Oh, and thats at a shop close to me...I'm gonna try to call Maximum tomorrow.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The torque converter actually works.....for a long time I was skeptical, but now I cant even get the full effect of it....the wheels keep skipping so I back off. Cant wait till spring or summer when the roads heat up again....


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

^^where did u end up going to get it installed.......and how much did they charge.............. 

-Robb-


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I did it at Andersen Transmission...a couple of blocks from me... for $300. Maximum wanted $350, and he would do the valvebody for me at a later date for the group price...that was cool, but if I took the car and left it in LI for 5 hours, I would have no way to get home, or get back to the car. 

Hey Robb, we should hook up one day....whats up?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *I did it at Andersen Transmission...a couple of blocks from me... for $300. Maximum wanted $350, and he would do the valvebody for me at a later date for the group price...that was cool, but if I took the car and left it in LI for 5 hours, I would have no way to get home, or get back to the car.
> 
> Hey Robb, we should hook up one day....whats up? *


 nice.............where do u usually chill...........ill meet up.........i want to pick up one of those calendars too.............


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I'm in Rosedale, and I usually get home from school late evening...about 7...off on Fridays. If you got AIM, my sn is AndrDwyn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

gotta 2002 ser auto do they have either of these items for me yet so far i got 269 hp at tires and scared to blow the tranny so i just put arround without useing 125 shot of n2o that keeps me safe for awhile with 168 hp ontap according to dyno runs made recently but i would like to build my trans to hold up before i spay it todeath any help or input would be appreciated thanks


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

chris said:


> *gotta 2002 ser auto do they have either of these items for me yet so far i got 269 hp at tires and scared to blow the tranny so i just put arround without useing 125 shot of n2o that keeps me safe for awhile with 168 hp ontap according to dyno runs made recently but i would like to build my trans to hold up before i spay it todeath any help or input would be appreciated thanks *


 isnt a 125 shot a little much for a stock 4 cylinder.....???


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

according to my a/f meter im still okay on fuel suply but your right it is a bit much ,if you dont over use it you dont have to worry so far only used 2 times once on dyno , and once last night against a suburu impreza , both were at higher rpm s and not to long of bursts once you start over useing you start running into problems my car runs 13.94 at104 mph on n2o [email protected] 97 on the motor so i must be doing something right most races i dont use n2o only if im losing or think i might. not gonna use it against a civic , integra ,or accord ,waste of money i still kick there ass havent been beat by one yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey Andre, remember me? I know it's been a while. Glad to hear that you finally got your TC installed! 3,000 rpm stall is what I have and have had since day one (1998), your salesperson was correct on that. So tell me how does it really feel? Before I added in my Autopower roll bar, I could smoke the tires from a standing start, WITHOUT powerbraking on dry pavement! But as you know, my car also has a laundry list of mods as well.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Eric said:


> * But as you know, my car also has a laundry list of mods as well. *


Yup...and I'm coming behind you...lol. Can you send me a list of your mods? I dont know what to do next...I was thinking valvebody, but I need to add power first. 

But is everything cool with you? If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have know about this mod in the first place.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't dump money into a GA16 automatic. You're trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. Unless you turbo, there just isn't enough power to get past the slushbox.

Either buy a proper 5-speed or, even better, buy an SE-R 5-speed. Hell, I'd rather have a Civic 5-speed than an SE-R automatic. There should be a law saying you can't get a four-cylinder engine with an automatic transmission.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Don't dump money into a GA16 automatic. You're trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. Unless you turbo, there just isn't enough power to get past the slushbox.
> 
> Either buy a proper 5-speed or, even better, buy an SE-R 5-speed. Hell, I'd rather have a Civic 5-speed than an SE-R automatic. There should be a law saying you can't get a four-cylinder engine with an automatic transmission. *


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Rolling your eyes helps this discussion how? I stand by what I wrote.

You can spend money to make a car good or you can spend money to buy a good car. The second choice is the smarter one.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll stand by my automatic, thank you very much....and my next car will be automatic too. You try living in NYC....it'll kill ya in the evening rush hour....I like to relax. 
And the guy with the Corvette will say to you "*You can spend money to make a car good or you can spend money to buy a good car. The second choice is the smarter one.*" 

So I too will say   
Whatever rocks your boat man.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Rolling your eyes helps this discussion how? I stand by what I wrote.
> 
> You can spend money to make a car good or you can spend money to buy a good car. The second choice is the smarter one. *


 who says my car isnt a good car........i like my car fine..................and im sure u know what they say about opinions............


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

plus, id rather buy a car and mod it out, so its not like the thousands of other ones on the road...............


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*altimate94*, the discussion is not about individuality, it's about improving the performance of *dho's* Sentra. I say he should spend his money on a better car. He could dump $3,000 into his ride and still end up with a vehicle that merely equals a stock SE-R. Is that smart from a cost/benefit analysis? No.

If he's out to be different, then no analysis is needed, anything can be justified regardless of cost.

If you want to talk about *YOUR* car, let's start a new thread instead of hijacking this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Andre,

I'll email you my mod list. As for my car, I plan to sell it. For me it's time to move on and close this chapter of my life. I had a good ride though.....and I'll be more than happy to help you anyway I can. Give me a few days and I'll get that list out to ya!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

No problem


----------

